# Turkey



## jagmanx (May 18, 2020)

For Wild-camping in the winter
Many I read are considering options for the winter.
Option A Spain and Morocco.
Although I would prefer not to travel alone in Morocco others do and safely.
My images for Morocco are here ! (1992 !!!)
https://ibb.co/album/YDgLHn

Option  B Turkey
I first visited Turkey in 1993 on an adventure tour with Exodus
It was very good but in the summer so very hot and everything open
I looked to go again  2008/9 over Xmas/new year  but was warned off about the weather and closures.
So I went with Nida at Easter. The weather was good coolish at night but OK in the day even in mountainous areas
Mid-winter is another proposition but the southern coast and the eastern tourist areas may be OK
Kas/Kalkan seem OK
Very brief investigation reveals low temp about 8 deg high temps 14.
Goreme Cappadocia..Cold and Snow ! in Dec and January.
Thus coastal areas in midwinter then other areas October then again in March
It may be that those of us who like Southern Spain will find enough choice and warmth in the coastal regions ?
Distances 
Calais to Istanbul 1800 miles say 15 days ? Gallipoli similar
Calais to  Malaga 1300 miles say 10 days
We do not intend to do either as we have other arrangements for the winter.
However Turkey is a good destination and it would be a shame to miss out on  Capppadocia etc due to the time of year.
My Exodus route was Fly to Antalya and tour by vehicle to Pammukale
https://goo.gl/maps/FdKYSQAA4v6dhLc7A
I cannot remember how we got back to Istanbul !
With Nida we flew to near Goreme via Istanbul and (one-way) hired a car drove to Dalaman/Dalyan dropped the car and flew home
https://goo.gl/maps/dztW3mqRCHPiYLU66

Turkey 2 images  https://ibb.co/album/MkjkyB
Turkey Exodus  https://ibb.co/album/wJJKPc


----------



## witzend (May 18, 2020)

Clunegapyears have over wintered in Turkey and they are still there https://clunegapyears.com/


----------



## peter palance (May 19, 2020)

jagmanx said:


> For Wild-camping in the winter
> Many I read are considering options for the winter.
> Option A Spain and Morocco.
> Although I would prefer not to travel alone in Morocco others do and safely.
> ...


turkey is only for xmas. i like a good goosey gander. ok.pj.


----------



## QFour (May 19, 2020)

Watched the final part of Simon Reeve trip round the Med. Morocco did not come out of it very well. Lots of Immigrants trying to get into the EU mainly through climbing the razor wire fence into Ceuta. They allow older people to cross the border into the EU and haul back mountains of produce that they buy from the warehouses of the EU to sell and make a small living in Morocco. In some places near the border it is like Calais used to be with migrants living in small encampments.

He then moved onto the plastic covered areas around Almeria ( Spain ). Lots of very very wealthy farmers making vast amounts of money from Uk supermarkets and they are using the migrants that make it from Africa. The living conditions were atrocious with 20 + people sharing a two ring gas cooker. 14 people living in a house in squalor. Yet we hear nothing about this 100 square miles of plastic gardening.


----------



## ian81 (May 19, 2020)

..it is not just UK but Germany, netherlands etc.
As for coverage see https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/world...ou-don-t-want-to-work-like-a-slave-you-re-out or https://www.thegrocer.co.uk/sourcin...n-during-lockdown-says-charity/604575.article 

As to overwintering we have done Italy, Greece, Moroccos, Spain and Portugal. Italy (Scicily) was remarkably warm when we were there but the weather is so variable these days.


----------



## John H (May 19, 2020)

Obviously, it is all a matter of taste but remember that the southern coast of Turkey (the warmest bit in winter) has January temperatures that vary between about 4 and 14 Celcius and in that one month they get an average rainfall that equates to about a third of London's annual total. It is a long way to go for iffy weather - but if that doesn't bother you, the scenery can be stunning and the cost of living cheaper than the UK.


----------



## jagmanx (May 19, 2020)

It is a lovely country.
Yes the weather in winter is iffy.
BUT no time restrictions.
Yes a long way but that can be part of the enjoyment !


----------



## John H (May 19, 2020)

jagmanx said:


> It is a lovely country.
> Yes the weather in winter is iffy.
> BUT no time restrictions.
> Yes a long way but that can be part of the enjoyment !




I agree - travelling is part of the adventure - but my point was that if you are going for winter sun then you might find it a long way to go to be disappointed


----------



## Clunegapyears (May 20, 2020)

witzend said:


> Clunegapyears have over wintered in Turkey and they are still there https://clunegapyears.com/


Yes, still here but ain’t seen anything ... lock down 2 weeks after we arrived!


----------

